# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  حمامات بخار .!!

## saladino

*حمامات البخار ....



كابينة حمام البخار

تعد حمامات البخار من الوصفات التجميلية المتوارثة من حضارة لأخرى بل ومن بلد لآخر من أعوام عديدة، وقد شاع استخدامه بين اليونانيين القدامى والرومان ثم انتقل لبلاد الأتراك وعرف باسم الحمام التركي





واستمر شائعا لآلاف السنين حتى انتقل لشمال روسيا وعرف باسم بانجا، وهكذا استمر في انتشاره حتى وصل معظم أصقاع أوروبا وشاع استخدامه فيها ونالته التطورات وتنوع في الاستخدامات حتى صارت حمامات البخار امرا سهل المنال بتكلفة محدودة وفي كل مكان.



ماهو حمام البخار؟:

يختلف حمام البخار عن الساونا في كونه لا يدفع الغدد العرقية بالجسم لإفراز كميات من العرق بفعل الحرارة أو البخار بغرض إنقاص الوزن أو غيره، وإنما يعمل حمام البخار على تليين وإرخاء العضلات، وتجديد الطاقة واسترخاء كافة أعضاء الجسم لمواصلة أنشطتها بكفاءة أعلى، ويكون أعلى تأثير لحمام البخار بداية من درجة حرارة 43 درجة سيلزية وحتى 46 درجة سيلزية، بشرط أن يكون مولد البخار المستخدم يحافظ على تدفق البخار بصورة منتظمة ومستمرة في كابينة محكمة لتفادي تأثير البخار على المصنوعات المحيطة بالكابينة، وعلى كل حال فما يقصد بالبخار هو الحرارة الرطبة أو الرطوبة الساخنة التي يعالج بها الجسم في صورة بخار.



الآثار والفوائد من حمامات البخار:

يجدد حمام البخار حيوية الجسم ويساعد على إشعاره بالارتخاء والمتعة، بل ويفيد في العلاج الطبي لبعض الحالات تحت إشراف طبي، ولكن في كل الأحوال لابد ألا يتم الاستشـفاء أو التداوي أو التجميل بحمام البخار بدون أشراف طبي أو الرجوع للطبيب المعالج لكونه ممنوع على أرباب بعض الأمراض.



وهناك عدد من الحالات يوصف لها المداوة بحمامات البخار – سيرد ذكرها فيما يلي – وذلك وفقا لما أثبتته الأبحاث بجامعة ميونخ، ومنها بعض أمراض الجهاز التنفسي والسعال، فضلا عن اضطرابات النوم وبعض مشكلات الجلد من جفاف، وتيبس العضلات وضعفها ومشكلات الأوعية الدموية، وتعمل الحرارة الرطبة في البخار الموجه على حفز تيار الدم وتنشيط الدورة الدموية، كما تعمل على تنظيف خلايا ومسام الجلد بدقة وفعالية عالية، كما تعمل على فتح المسام وإزالة خلايا الجلد الميتة والأوساخ منه تاركة إياه ناعما نظيفا بملمس حريري.



الطريقة الصحيحة لحمام البخار:

تعد الطريقة المثلى لحمامات البخار والساونا هي إتباع الخطوات التالية :



1- أخذ حمام منعش قبل حمام البخار ودلك بشرة الجسم جيدا وتنظيفها.

2- بعد الدخول لكابينة حمام البخار يجب ألا يطول المكث فيها عن ربع ساعة أو عشرين دقيقة كحد أقصى.

3- لابد من إنعاش الجسم وتبريده –دون مفاجأة أو صدمة الجسم – بهواء بارد أو الماء الفاتر.

4- إذا شعرت ببرودة قدميك فاغسليها بماء فاتر.

5- يكفي جلستين أو ثلاث من البخار في الحمام الواحد.

6- لابد من التبريد بين الجلسة والأخرى لبشرة جسمك.

7- لا يجب الدخول لجلسة جديدة حتى يبرد الجسم بصورة صحيحة طبيعية.



وتأكدي أن استرخاء جسدك بعد حمام البخار سيعمل كثيرا على التغلب على ضغوط يومك المتعددة، وكذلك تحسين كفاءة طاقتك الذهنية والبدنية









*

----------


## أمائندة عمر

موضوعك جميل جدا 

تسلم ايديك

----------


## saladino

*مشكورة على التعليق والمرور
بس مكلفة شوية*

----------

